# Gibsea Quality / Sail Performance



## corvette4_5_4 (Mar 19, 2002)

Date: Mar. 19 2002 6:05 AM 
Author: corvette4_5_4 
Subject: Re:Winged Keels Pros & Cons 
Looking at purchasing a used (''96) Gib''sea 48 Master that initially looks pretty promising BUT, I have no experience with this manufacturer or boat. I know that they were taken over by Dufour in ''96 to rescue and revive the brand. Any comments on the boat quality wise or any experience sailing one to give me some insight as to whether this thing will sail like a river barge with a sail or a nice performance cruiser which is what I am looking for. I like the layout and internal room but does it sail like a brick ?? 

Thanks for your input, 

D.S.


----------



## KIKO (Mar 10, 2002)

No, they are very nice boats, and built better than Beneteau.

That''s why they went down.
In fact since Beneteau took over (indirectly)quality went down.


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

Dufour bought Gibsea, not Beneteau. Beneteau bought Jeanneau. Just want to keep the record semi-straight.


----------



## corvette4_5_4 (Mar 19, 2002)

Hey Mitch,

You seem to be all over this site and everything I''ve read from you so far has been right on the money. Any comments, horror stories, war stories, good stuff etc. on the Gibsea line especially on the high end ??


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

Corvette,

Thanks for the vote of confidence. Guess you can tell by all my posts that it''s too early to go sailing here on the Chesapeake. And if I know something about a topic, I share it. If I don''t, I shut up. I also try to make my prejudices known upfront.

As for your question, this is one time when I know very little! I know that Dufour bought Gibsea a couple of years ago and is introducing new boats slowly to that line. I was on the 33 at the Annapolis show in the fall and it seems OK, but not impressive to me. For one, I don''t like that "dolphin" nose. Dufour also has brought out a much bigger Gibsea, but the size eludes me right now.

No doubt the current generation of Gibseas under Dufour ownership will be quite different from earlier models when the company was still on its own. I think the Gibsea line had a pretty good reputation in years past, but there were never many of them around the Chesapeake. Jeff H. probably would be a better source of info on them if he''s reading this topic.

One thing I might add is that Dufour is an up and comer in the US boat market. I''m on the Sailnet email list for Dufour, and European sailors love the boats and sail them all over the place. Every US owner on the list loves the boats, too. I was impressed with the Dufour Classic line at the fall show, but can''t tell yet if that''s just a passing fancy on my part. I''m going to the dealer''s open house in Annapolis this weekend and will chcek them out some more. I really want to test sail one to see if that wide, flat hull shape will go to weather or not. As with most European boats, the exchange rate is quite good so the price is good for the amount of boat you get. Now.........is the boat still worth that price based on sailing ability????

Good luck with the Gibsea quest. Sorry I can''t help more.


----------



## corvette4_5_4 (Mar 19, 2002)

Mitch,
Thanks for the quick response. I have the same annoying little doubts about the hull design on these boats and the ability to go to the wind. I have about decided though to take a weekend and visit the boat for a little on the water time so I''ll let you know what I find when I "get behind the wheel" !!


----------



## DuaneIsing (Jul 10, 2001)

SailorMitch,

I read that you''ll be at Crusader Yacht''s Open House this weekend in Annapolis. My wife and I are going from PA early Sat morning. If you''re there on Sat, perhaps we''ll see each other. I''m 5'' 7", stocky, and short graying beard.


----------



## KIKO (Mar 10, 2002)

Sorry for the confusion with Beneteau and Dufour.Obvoiusly I meant Dufour bought Gibsea.
I also compared Gibsea with Beneteau,simply because they are more known in the US and that to ease your understanding as to where Gibsea would be as far as quality.

I'' from Europe, and HAD a Gibsea for almost 10 years, from 1982 to 1991.
At the time the only good thing coming out of Dufour were "bricks" with a sail and windsurfboards.

Dufour really improved a lot, but were never considered better than Gibsea.

I sail all year round and don''t go to boat shows.


----------



## corvette4_5_4 (Mar 19, 2002)

Thanks for the reply. I have about decided to take a trip to the boat and do some "on the water" evaluating. I''ll let you know how it comes out and if I decide to part with a large chunk of hard earned cash !!


----------

